# Here it is finally: EVH 5150III 50S 6L6 Head



## rexbinary (Jan 15, 2020)

EVH Gear said:


> With its smaller size and portability, the all-new *EVH® 5150III® 50S 6L6 Head* is the perfect amp for players who want Ed Van Halen’s touring tone, arena volume and performance in a compact package. Three channels of road-tested sound work for any playing style—crisp cleans, chunky overdrive, tight distortion and searing leads, while newly added independent dual-concentric controls allow for gain and volume level matching.
> 
> Tweaked to meet Eddie’s touring requirements, this 50-watt head delivers a full-spectrum of tone. Channel one powers crystal-clear clean tone; channel two features increased gain for greater sustain and is re-voiced for improved low-mid frequency definition; channel three also has improved range for the “low” control and oozes with increased liquid gain. Channels one and two each have dual concentric gain/volume controls, with shared EQ (low, mid, high). Channel three has its own gain, volume and EQ (low, mid, high) controls. All three channels also have global presence and global resonance controls.
> 
> ...




http://www.evhgear.com/gear/amps/5150iii-50s-6l6-head-black-120v/


----------



## sleewell (Jan 15, 2020)

looks mean!!!! adjustable external bias control is sweet. 

WANT!!!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 15, 2020)

*Gastrointestinal discomfort intensifies


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 15, 2020)

Ok I'm gonna be this guy right now, and probably not the first: Why don't the EVH heads label the front intput "instrument" vs. "insert?" Insert tends to imply an effects loop.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 15, 2020)

I love that the 5150III logo doesn't say 50w like the others. The El34 and this Stealth won't sound drastically different since the Stealth 6l6 100w sounds darker, bassier, and gainier than the 100w 6l6. In a 50w format against the El34, there won't be much of a difference since the El34 sounds darker and gainier anyway compared to the regualr 6l6.


----------



## Shask (Jan 15, 2020)

Nice. I wonder how much different this will really be from the regular 6L6 50W. I have been wanting one of those.


----------



## rexbinary (Jan 15, 2020)

There is a new matching 2x12 cab for it as well.






http://www.evhgear.com/gear/amps/5150iii-50s-2x12-cabinet-black/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2020)

Also looks like they're releasing a more "authentic" striped series Strat.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 15, 2020)

Will I get my 3rd different version of the 50 watt 5153? Tempting but I never like them long term. The EL34 version only lasted five or six months with me. Some guys make the 5150-3 sound great but to me its just all wrong, and from what I heard, the Stealth version of the 100 watt head sounds a lot worse than the normal 6L6 100 watter.


----------



## TheArsonistsDaughter (Jan 15, 2020)

I really dig the Original 50w...it's one of the few high gain amps that I've played that doesn't really need a boost AND has a good clean channel. 

Even though I'm super committed to my Axe FX rig this will be very tempting....GAH!!! FORUM INDUCED GAS!!!!


----------



## Werecow (Jan 15, 2020)

Shask said:


> Nice. I wonder how much different this will really be from the regular 6L6 50W. I have been wanting one of those.



If it's like the big brother Stealth... the blue channel will have a fuckton more gain (gain at 11 or 12 O' clock on the Stealth is like max on the 50w), the blue channel will also be voiced slightly more towards the red channel (which is a slight negative to me), the amp as a whole will have slightly more bass, the gain structure as a whole will have an ever so slightly nastier characteristic (not as smooth). Yes i have the 50w 6L6 and the Stealth 100w 6L6 by the way.

Having said all that, EVH seem to find a way to make every single one of the pre-amps in their range different to each other, so we'll have to see.


----------



## Meeotch (Jan 15, 2020)

Welp, this could be it for me. Loved the original 50w, and this one just appears to be angrier. I'd love to have 2 different high gain tones on the same amp, footswitch-able, and neither require a boost. I've always preferred going straight in whenever possible. Can anyone chime in on if the blue channel on the 100w Stealth needs a boost?

I never sprung for the 100w models due to lack of MIDI, and now they are also throwing in bias adjustment. I'm guessing $1099 just like the EL34 50w.


----------



## Werecow (Jan 15, 2020)

Meeotch said:


> Welp, this could be it for me. Loved the original 50w, and this one just appears to be angrier. I'd love to have 2 different high gain tones on the same amp, footswitch-able, and neither require a boost. I've always preferred going straight in whenever possible. Can anyone chime in on if the blue channel on the 100w Stealth needs a boost?
> 
> I never sprung for the 100w models due to lack of MIDI, and now they are also throwing in bias adjustment. I'm guessing $1099 just like the EL34 50w.



The blue channel on the 100w Stealth has getting on to red channel levels of gain, so make of that what you will. Personally I'll use a boost just for eq flavour and palm muting feel no matter how much gain an amp has (and turn the gain down on the amp), but if you're judging solely on how much gain the channel has then no it doesn't need a boost.


----------



## Meeotch (Jan 15, 2020)

That is helpful, thanks. Usually I boost to tighten and tweak the voicing, but sometimes I also find myself boosting to add gain. It just depends on the amp, and personally I did not find the blue channel on the original 50w to have quite enough gain for thrash/death styles without a boost. 

Any input on clean channel Stealth vs non Stealth?


----------



## Werecow (Jan 15, 2020)

Meeotch said:


> That is helpful, thanks. Usually I boost to tighten and tweak the voicing, but sometimes I also find myself boosting to add gain. It just depends on the amp, and personally I did not find the blue channel on the original 50w to have quite enough gain for thrash/death styles without a boost.
> 
> Any input on clean channel Stealth vs non Stealth?



I boost the blue for more gain as well on the 50w  But i boost on the Stealth just for feel.

The clean on the 100W Stealth is a bit weird. You actually have to have the gain knob really really low to have crystal cleans (i've heard the EL34 is a lot lot cleaner). What that means though is that you can use it as a nice light crunch channel if you like, but it is a nice clean channel when you set it up to be. I wouldn't be surprised if they alter the amount of gain on the clean channel for the 50w though, but this is getting too far into speculation now.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2020)

Werecow said:


> I boost the blue for more gain as well on the 50w  But i boost on the Stealth just for feel.
> 
> The clean on the 100W Stealth is a bit weird. You actually have to have the gain knob really really low to have crystal cleans (i've heard the EL34 is a lot lot cleaner). What that means though is that you can use it as a nice light crunch channel if you like, but it is a nice clean channel when you set it up to be. I wouldn't be surprised if they alter the amount of gain on the clean channel for the 50w though, but this is getting too far into speculation now.



Yeah the Stealth "clean" is really a nice crunch channel  Hopefully this is actually voiced the same as then 100w Stealth... they really failed at that with the 50w EL34.


----------



## Meeotch (Jan 15, 2020)

There's been some debate about whether the clean channel was tweaked when the original 50w 6L6 was revamped with the concentric pots (v2). After owning both I can absolutely confirm that v2 clean channel is lower gain/higher headroom. I always loved the way v1 broke up when cranking the gain, and yes I'd love to see that remain on this 50w stealth as well.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 15, 2020)

Well, looks like I'm getting a new amp this year.


----------



## sleewell (Jan 15, 2020)

I think my 50w 6l6 is safe. The blue channel is perfect. It doesn't need more gain or bass or to sound like the red channel. I keep the gain below noon and around 9 o clock on the red channel which is still a lot even for metal. I'm actually looking into different preamp tubes for the red channel to lower the gain. 

It is sweet they made this but I just don't see a huge upside to what I have now.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jan 15, 2020)

I sold off my 100watt EVH just for practical reasons and lack of MIDI since I have a Helix, but definitely want to get one of the 50 watt variants, this one looks sick and even if the clean sucks I can always just use Helix for my clean sound and bypass the preamp.


----------



## KailM (Jan 15, 2020)

sleewell said:


> I think my 50w 6l6 is safe. The blue channel is perfect. It doesn't need more gain or bass or to sound like the red channel. I keep the gain below noon and around 9 o clock on the red channel which is still a lot even for metal. I'm actually looking into different preamp tubes for the red channel to lower the gain.
> 
> It is sweet they made this but I just don't see a huge upside to what I have now.



Try a 5751 tube in V1. It calms the amp down a little so you can actually play around with the gain a little instead of setting it to the minimum. Sounds better all around, even after compensating to get the distortion back to where it was.

I think my 6L6 version is safe too. Part of what I love about the amp is that it can get face-melting brootz and crystalline, beautiful cleans at the touch of a button. Sounds like the Stealth won’t have the same great cleans.

As for the gain channels, I don’t find anything lacking there either. It’s brutal AF on the red channel, and plenty tight even unboosted. When I want over-the-top brutality I just plug into my 6505.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jan 15, 2020)

Damn. Been asking for this for a while. And now I probably don’t need it. #SuperKraken


----------



## Walter W. (Jan 15, 2020)

I don't know about $1800


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 15, 2020)

So probably what.... $1350 street?


----------



## Walter W. (Jan 15, 2020)

I paid less than 700 for my 6L6 head, but I'm a tightwad. And it was used. A year or so from now, they can probably be found fairly cheap.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jan 16, 2020)

Tasty! I wonder how it compares to the other 50watters when it comes to tone...


----------



## chopeth (Jan 16, 2020)

sweet lord of GAS


----------



## narad (Jan 16, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Damn. Been asking for this for a while. And now I probably don’t need it. #SuperKraken



You of all people! Commit to a specific 5150 aleady.

I feel like I'm missing something though -- why are people hyped about this? With the EL34 model I could better understand, because whether you prefer EL34s or not, it's something "new". There's millions of 5150 6L6s to grab?


----------



## Shask (Jan 16, 2020)

Walter W. said:


> I paid less than 700 for my 6L6 head, but I'm a tightwad. And it was used. A year or so from now, they can probably be found fairly cheap.


Maybe the "old" head will come down some, lol. I want one also, but would prefer $500ish price ranges


----------



## sleewell (Jan 16, 2020)

Shask said:


> Maybe the "old" head will come down some, lol. I want one also, but would prefer $500ish price ranges




I got my 6l6 50w for $371 shipped on ebay. easily one of the better deals i have ever gotten.


----------



## KailM (Jan 16, 2020)

sleewell said:


> I got my 6l6 50w for $371 shipped on ebay. easily one of the better deals i have ever gotten.



Wow -- so much amp for so little money. I paid about $600 for mine (used, but in excellent condition), and I thought that was a great deal.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 16, 2020)

Walter W. said:


> I paid less than 700 for my 6L6 head, but I'm a tightwad. And it was used. A year or so from now, they can probably be found fairly cheap.


Used 5153 50 watt heads are listed on Reverb for about $800 right now.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 16, 2020)

sleewell said:


> I got my 6l6 50w for $371 shipped on ebay. easily one of the better deals i have ever gotten.


That’s a crazy good deal, even if it had some road rash.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 16, 2020)

narad said:


> I feel like I'm missing something though -- why are people hyped about this? With the EL34 model I could better understand, because whether you prefer EL34s or not, it's something "new". There's millions of 5150 6L6s to grab?



The 50w Stealth version is a slightly different circuit to the previous 6l6 heads, similar to the difference between the standard and Stealth 100w 6l6 heads rather than only being an aesthetic change. Seems the biggest change has to do with the blue channel, which has always been a love or hate thing. Probably nothing too major for all the guys who mostly just use the red and green channels 

I would probably try one of these if anything happened to my 1st version 50w head, but I don't personally feel the need to replace it for the sake of something new, you know? Especially since the used prices on my version are suuuuper low compared to what I originally bought it for in 2014


----------



## dhgrind (Jan 17, 2020)

sleewell said:


> I got my 6l6 50w for $371 shipped on ebay. easily one of the better deals i have ever gotten.



call the cops someone got robbed lol I’ve been tryna score a local one for 600 but my neck of the woods is dead when it comes to gear.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2020)

narad said:


> You of all people! Commit to a specific 5150 aleady.
> 
> I feel like I'm missing something though -- why are people hyped about this? With the EL34 model I could better understand, because whether you prefer EL34s or not, it's something "new". There's millions of 5150 6L6s to grab?



Both the blue and red channel have more gain. Blue channel is less woofy in the low mids, and the low control on the red channel has more range.

EDIT: Apparently the clean channel on the Stealth isn't as clean as well I think? Breaks up much earlier.


----------



## rexbinary (Jan 17, 2020)

I've already ordered one, so one of you can just wait for my flip where I lose $500 to try it out.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 17, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Both the blue and red channel have more gain. Blue channel is less woofy in the low mids, and the low control on the red channel has more range.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently the clean channel on the Stealth isn't as clean as well I think? Breaks up much earlier.



If it's actually like the Stealth the green channel is more of a crunch with at least a slight breakup at minimum.

It would be really cool if they revised the 50w lineup so the preamps actually match to the corresponding 100w versions...


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 18, 2020)

rexbinary said:


> I've already ordered one, so one of you can just wait for my flip where I lose $500 to try it out.


How much of a wait time were you told until you get it?


----------



## rexbinary (Jan 18, 2020)

StrmRidr said:


> How much of a wait time were you told until you get it?



They didn't have a date yet from Fender. I expect it anytime from May to Summer like most NAMM stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2020)

technomancer said:


> If it's actually like the Stealth the green channel is more of a crunch with at least a slight breakup at minimum.
> 
> It would be really cool if they revised the 50w lineup so the preamps actually match to the corresponding 100w versions...



That actually kinda sucks because I loved how clean the stock 5153 could get. 

I know some people love a pushed clean, but I like my cleans like a Silverface or a JC120.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 18, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That actually kinda sucks because I loved how clean the stock 5153 could get.
> 
> I know some people love a pushed clean, but I like my cleans like a Silverface or a JC120.



Then don't get the Stealth 6L6  Of course as the 50w 6L6 and EL34 proved all bets are off on what the new 50w is actually voiced like...


----------



## rexbinary (Jan 18, 2020)

Starts at 6:26


----------



## sevenfoxes (Jan 18, 2020)

I find the Stealth 50w to be a bit ironic, because the Stealth was actually based off the 6l6 50w. I owned both of those amps simultaneously, and A/B'd them excessively. The only reason i liked the Stealth more was because it felt much beefier due to it's larger transformer, but they were pretty damn similar to eachother (minus the clean channel). The Stealth was a little darker, but really did have a lot more bottom end, and i actually liked the blue channel more on the 50w, whereas I liked the red channel more on the Stealth.

With this new Stealth 50w and it's smaller transformer, i really don't see the point, unless it sounds drastically better than the original 6l6 50w, which i don't know why it would.

It sure looks cool though!

Sidenote: one of the coolest things about the Stealth was diming the gain on the clean channel. Doing that produced one of the best low gain/crunch tones I've ever encountered.


----------



## KailM (Jan 18, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That actually kinda sucks because I loved how clean the stock 5153 could get.
> 
> I know some people love a pushed clean, but I like my cleans like a Silverface or a JC120.





I’m sure it’s a firebreather of an amp, but that does kind of kill it for me too. That’s what I love so much about my 1st-gen 5153 50-watter; on the green channel I can pile on the reverb and delay and it stays crystal clear and shimmery. 

I can’t imagine needing more gain either, but maybe the Stealth has a different voicing that has a different appeal.


----------



## Werecow (Jan 19, 2020)

KailM said:


> I’m sure it’s a firebreather of an amp, but that does kind of kill it for me too. That’s what I love so much about my 1st-gen 5153 50-watter; on the green channel I can pile on the reverb and delay and it stays crystal clear and shimmery.
> 
> I can’t imagine needing more gain either, but maybe the Stealth has a different voicing that has a different appeal.



I can get crystal clean on my 100w Stealth, but it means setting the gain on the green channel really really low, and there's this fine line between getting it really clean and starting to suffer volume loss just due to how low the gain is (rectified by just having the channel volume higher than you'd expect though). It's doable, but more difficult with really high output pickups.

Like has been said though, we'll have to wait to see how this one has been done, as all the models seem slightly different just for the sake of being different.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 19, 2020)

Street is $1299 in case it wasn't already posted.


----------



## Walter W. (Jan 19, 2020)

sleewell said:


> I got my 6l6 50w for $371 shipped on ebay. easily one of the better deals i have ever gotten.


Holy shit


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jan 20, 2020)

narad said:


> You of all people! Commit to a specific 5150 aleady.



lol. Can’t I pick two? I still have the Invective and the Super Kraken and I think that’s probably all the 5150 I need. I really don’t think the 5153s are all that similar to the 5150 though?

Ever since the 100w stealth came out I kinda wanted a 50w version. I didn’t know about the clean getting dirty relatively fast though. That kinda kills the idea for me as I like a nice high headroom clean.


----------



## narad (Jan 20, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> lol. Can’t I pick two? I still have the Invective and the Super Kraken and I think that’s probably all the 5150 I need. I really don’t think the 5153s are all that similar to the 5150 though?
> 
> Ever since the 100w stealth came out I kinda wanted a 50w version. I didn’t know about the clean getting dirty relatively fast though. That kinda kills the idea for me as I like a nice high headroom clean.



Ah, thought you ditched the Invective. Low serial number, probably quite valuable...


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jan 20, 2020)

narad said:


> Ah, thought you ditched the Invective. Low serial number, probably quite valuable...



I considered it. Could still happen I guess but I’m actually pretty satisfied with the amps I have now. Doesn’t mean I’ll stop looking though.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Jan 20, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Ever since the 100w stealth came out I kinda wanted a 50w version. I didn’t know about the clean getting dirty relatively fast though. That kinda kills the idea for me as I like a nice high headroom clean.


Yeah, the Stealth may as well be a 3 channels of distortion amp. You can always drop in a lower gain preamp tube though!

Hopefully the 50w version has a much better clean channel.


----------



## GreatGreen (Jan 20, 2020)

I think a real missed opportunity here was not giving the Presence control its own set of concentric pots, giving the Red channel its own setting. Being able to push the Presence just a bit higher on just the Red channel would give it just a bit more of a push into "roaring jet engine / fire breather" territory after getting used to the Blue channel. Or you could take it down relative to the Blue channel for a darker, smoother kind of lead sound. Other than that... _damn_ what a cool looking amp. And the youtube clips are pretty promising as well.

I have to ask though... assuming you don't dial the amp up so loud that you squash it too much, couldn't the original 50watt version's blue channel just be boosted, and maybe re-voiced with an EQ in the loop to pretty much do everything the 50w Stealth is going to do?



rexbinary said:


> Starts at 6:26




That sounds pretty fantastic to me.

And if you watch, you can see the clean channel's Gain is set just north of noon, like maybe 12:45 or so. Considering that sound was a bridge pickup, I bet it can get pretty clean with the right Gain settings.


----------



## rexbinary (Jan 21, 2020)

OK so I cancelled my order. I just recently became really happy with my current rig. So, I don't want to introduce another amp right now. Also, I live on the blue channel and it sounds like the blue might be more like red on the stealth which is not desirable for me. I'm going to wait and see how it's voiced.

I did find out that the first batch will be coming mid-February. So if you were waiting on my flip I'm sorry to disappoint you. Maybe I'll buy your flip?


----------



## 0rimus (Jan 21, 2020)

I like my clean channels a little dirty or 'pushed'. But judging by that demo that's way cleaner than I'd need it to be...

Put my Tosin Fluence in split, good to go


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2020)

0rimus said:


> I like my clean channels a little dirty or 'pushed'. But judging by that demo that's way cleaner than I'd need it to be...
> 
> Put my Tosin Fluence in split, good to go



I'm not sure which gain knob controls the clean volume, but if it's the top knob, it looks like the clean gain is only set halfway. So it looks like you have plenty of room for crunch.


----------



## 0rimus (Jan 21, 2020)

I always loved how the Revv green channel could get fucked up fuzz tones with the gain cranked.

I'm positive the clean on the 50w stealth would work for me either way. I was just trying to assuage people who think the clean will be too dirty lol.

I wanna hear 7 string demos before I buy. But it's a 5153, so idunno how it could go wrong.


----------



## Werecow (Jan 22, 2020)

rexbinary said:


> OK so I cancelled my order. I just recently became really happy with my current rig. So, I don't want to introduce another amp right now. Also, I live on the blue channel and it sounds like the blue might be more like red on the stealth which is not desirable for me. I'm going to wait and see how it's voiced.
> 
> I did find out that the first batch will be coming mid-February. So if you were waiting on my flip I'm sorry to disappoint you. Maybe I'll buy your flip?



I have the 50w version 1 and the 100W Stealth. If i _had_ to own just one of them it'd be the 50w. The 100w S is its own beast and i love it, but yeh the difference in voicing of the blue channel on the 50w makes it more versatile than the Stealth. I dime the gain on the blue channel, boost it, and it just rips for old thrash tones, and rock tones too. Then the red channel does the full-on and more modern sounding and feeling thing, which i use for more brutal stuff, and more American sounding tones. I love both channels in their own way. With its price point the standard 50w is an unbelievably good amp.


----------



## GreatGreen (Jan 22, 2020)

Werecow said:


> I have the 50w version 1 and the 100W Stealth. If i _had_ to own just one of them it'd be the 50w. The 100w S is its own beast and i love it, but yeh the difference in voicing of the blue channel on the 50w makes it more versatile than the Stealth. I dime the gain on the blue channel, boost it, and it just rips for old thrash tones, and rock tones too. Then the red channel does the full-on and more modern sounding and feeling thing, which i use for more brutal stuff, and more American sounding tones. I love both channels in their own way. With its price point the standard 50w is an unbelievably good amp.



So hey, I have to ask, how close can the 100w Stealth and the 50w 6L6 amps get?

Let's say you had a good parametric EQ in the loop and a boost pedal to give the 50w Blue channel some extra juice... how close can you make the two sound? Also, how similar are the Red channels?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 22, 2020)

Werecow said:


> I have the 50w version 1 and the 100W Stealth. If i _had_ to own just one of them it'd be the 50w. The 100w S is its own beast and i love it, but yeh the difference in voicing of the blue channel on the 50w makes it more versatile than the Stealth. I dime the gain on the blue channel, boost it, and it just rips for old thrash tones, and rock tones too. Then the red channel does the full-on and more modern sounding and feeling thing, which i use for more brutal stuff, and more American sounding tones. I love both channels in their own way. With its price point the standard 50w is an unbelievably good amp.



Your mission now is to buy the new 50w Stealth and compare it side by side to the 100w Stealth and report back on how close they are


----------



## Werecow (Jan 22, 2020)

GreatGreen said:


> So hey, I have to ask, how close can the 100w Stealth and the 50w 6L6 amps get?
> 
> Let's say you had a good parametric EQ in the loop and a boost pedal to give the 50w Blue channel some extra juice... how close can you make the two sound? Also, how similar are the Red channels?



The red channels are very similar, Stealth has a very slightly "nastier" thing about it that actually leans a little bit back towards the Peavey 5150 amps. Not quite as smooth is another way of putting it.

I'm not really sure how much EQing it'd take to get the blue channels the same, if at all possible. It's not something i've dabbled in for years now (EQ in the loop that is). Blue channel on the Stealth feels like it's been half blended with the red channel. Not just the voicing but the amount of gain on tap as well. You won't get to how much gain the Stealth has even with a boost pedal. Maxed out on the 50w is like 11 O' clock or 12 O' clock on the Stealth.


----------



## Werecow (Jan 22, 2020)

technomancer said:


> Your mission now is to buy the new 50w Stealth and compare it side by side to the 100w Stealth and report back on how close they are



 I think two 5153 is enough for me unfortunately haha


----------



## GreatGreen (Jan 22, 2020)

I think the #1 factor that will make or break this amp will be the Blue channel.

The 50w 6L6's Blue channel is fantastic, but it's definitely its own thing. And you can say the same thing about the 100w Stealth's Blue channel as well. If the 50w Stealth's Blue channel is an exact copy of the 100w Stealth's Blue channel... the amp will be worth picking up, even as a proud 50w 6L6 owner. The 50w 6L6 Blue channel is great but I do think the 100w Stealth's Blue is good enough to be worth the price of the amp as well.

However, the Blue channels of the EVH 5150 III 50w amps are by far the most different sounding from the same channels of their respective 100w versions, so I guess we'll see how close the 50w Stealth Blue channel gets to the 100w Stealth.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 22, 2020)

Werecow said:


> I think two 5153 is enough for me unfortunately haha



Slacker


----------



## Meeotch (Jan 22, 2020)

GreatGreen said:


> I think the #1 factor that will make or break this amp will be the Blue channel.
> 
> The 50w 6L6's Blue channel is fantastic, but it's definitely its own thing. And you can say the same thing about the 100w Stealth's Blue channel as well. If the 50w Stealth's Blue channel is an exact copy of the 100w Stealth's Blue channel... the amp will be worth picking up, even as a proud 50w 6L6 owner. The 50w 6L6 Blue channel is great but I do think the 100w Stealth's Blue is good enough to be worth the price of the amp as well.
> 
> However, the Blue channels of the EVH 5150 III 50w amps are by far the most different sounding from the same channels of their respective 100w versions, so I guess we'll see how close the 50w Stealth Blue channel gets to the 100w Stealth.



Well said. Reading that made me a little dizzy, but well said.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Jan 23, 2020)

GreatGreen said:


> So hey, I have to ask, how close can the 100w Stealth and the 50w 6L6 amps get?
> 
> Let's say you had a good parametric EQ in the loop and a boost pedal to give the 50w Blue channel some extra juice... how close can you make the two sound? Also, how similar are the Red channels?


Tonally, they're very similar, but the Stealth will always sound and feel thicker, bigger, fatter, etc. It is a tad more aggressive too (it's like a 5150 that just had a pre-workout shake). The extra wattage provides more headroom, and the Stealth is also not as compressed as the 50w.

An eq isn't going to get you there either. Big iron is big iron. No way around it.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 23, 2020)

It drives me crazy when new amps are announced with absolutely no demos so we can hear it.


----------



## Werecow (Jan 23, 2020)

electriceye said:


> It drives me crazy when new amps are announced with absolutely no demos so we can hear it.



There's been a weird lack of NAMM amp demos/tryouts this year on the youtube channels i'm subbed to. Not sure what's going on or if i just need to search for more channels.


----------



## gunch (Jan 23, 2020)

God 5153s are getting more confusing than OG Peavey models


----------



## alekosh (Feb 2, 2020)

Werecow said:


> There's been a weird lack of NAMM amp demos/tryouts this year on the youtube channels i'm subbed to. Not sure what's going on or if i just need to search for more channels.


I' ve been disappointed with namm vids as well. Seems every youtuber was busy with their own things?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 11, 2020)

$1300 on Sweetwater. I don't know if the $200 premium over the EL34 or $300 more vs the 6L6 is worth it... 

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/51506L6HSpc--evh-5150-iii-50-watt-tube-head-black-stealth


----------



## Shask (Feb 12, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> $1300 on Sweetwater. I don't know if the $200 premium over the EL34 or $300 more vs the 6L6 is worth it...
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/51506L6HSpc--evh-5150-iii-50-watt-tube-head-black-stealth


I kind of feel like having more gain is the wrong way to go. The regular model has like tons of gain on like 3, and I love tons of gain, lol. Seems like the clean side would be effected negatively. I do think it looks much better though! The bias points are a nice addition.

I have been heavily considering grabbing one of these, but I think the regular 6L6 model will be the one I will still consider. I don't want a gritty clean channel, and $300 extra is almost 1/3 of the price.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 12, 2020)

Shask said:


> I kind of feel like having more gain is the wrong way to go. The regular model has like tons of gain on like 3, and I love tons of gain, lol. Seems like the clean side would be effected negatively. I do think it looks much better though! The bias points are a nice addition.
> 
> I have been heavily considering grabbing one of these, but I think the regular 6L6 model will be the one I will still consider. I don't want a gritty clean channel, and $300 extra is almost 1/3 of the price.



Not gonna lie, I’d rather have the 6L6 or EL-34 in Stealth aesthetics.


----------



## viifox (Feb 12, 2020)

I really don't understand the extra price of the Stealth 50w vs the standard 6l6. I guess the bias points are the bonus?

I personally would rather just wait for a used Stealth 100 for the same price.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 13, 2020)

Shask said:


> I kind of feel like having more gain is the wrong way to go. The regular model has like tons of gain on like 3, and I love tons of gain, lol. Seems like the clean side would be effected negatively. I do think it looks much better though! The bias points are a nice addition.
> 
> I have been heavily considering grabbing one of these, but I think the regular 6L6 model will be the one I will still consider. I don't want a gritty clean channel, and $300 extra is almost 1/3 of the price.



Yeah the gain on the regular 6l6 is already too much and you dont even need a boost. The el34 also suffers from too much gain on the blue channel. I dont know if the rawer stealth 6l6 sound would translate as well on a 50w format.


----------



## GreatGreen (Feb 13, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Yeah the gain on the regular 6l6 is already too much and you dont even need a boost. The el34 also suffers from too much gain on the blue channel. I dont know if the rawer stealth 6l6 sound would translate as well on a 50w format.



The 50w EL34's blue channel doesn't have too much gain, it just doesn't have enough bass cut before the gain. That's why it's flubby.

Here's a video I found that explains how to fix this:




Personally I'd love a 5150 III 50w with a hotter (but just as tight) Blue channel. Hopefully the new 50w Stealth is designed like this.


----------



## Meeotch (Feb 13, 2020)

GreatGreen said:


> Personally I'd love a 5150 III 50w with a hotter (but just as tight) Blue channel. Hopefully the new 50w Stealth is designed like this.



This. 

I have seen the 100w Stealth amps going for about $1300-$1500 used, and I love that they have resonance/presence controls per channel. But WHY no midi? It's kind of a deal breaker for me.


----------



## rexbinary (Feb 13, 2020)

The 50w stealth does have external bias adjust. Maybe that's the $300 feature.


----------



## GreatGreen (Feb 14, 2020)

Meeotch said:


> This.
> 
> I have seen the 100w Stealth amps going for about $1300-$1500 used, and I love that they have resonance/presence controls per channel. But WHY no midi? It's kind of a deal breaker for me.



Me too. The thing that bugs me about the lack of MIDI on the big amps is that they decided to put a bunch of work towards implementing an odd, proprietary switching system. They budgeted the time and resources to developing a switching solution when they could have just used those same resources to plop in a proven, industry-standard, turn-key solution that they wouldn't have had to reinvent the wheel over, and that would have integrated seamlessly into any professional guitar rig out there.

Glad they went with MIDI on the 50w amps for sure.

And I agree that at this point the channel specific resonance and presence controls are the last desirable features left to transfer to the 50w amps. Being able to crank the presence up on the red channel for more sizzle when you hit the solo button would be just about perfect.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 29, 2020)

Still not even an early tester demo yet. At least that I could find.


----------



## Shask (Feb 29, 2020)

The906 said:


> Still not even an early tester demo yet. At least that I could find.


Yeah, it is weird how little hype there has been over this amp.

I thought about it, but felt like the original might be better for me, at least for now. MF had a 25% off sale yesterday, I decided to grab a 6L6 model. It was a good enough price to finally jump. I think I will like it better than the EL34 model.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 29, 2020)

That's one sweet modded 5153, eh @VESmedic ?



Werecow said:


> I think two 5153 is enough for me unfortunately haha



Amateur


----------



## GreatGreen (Mar 1, 2020)

The only real info I have found from speaking to Fender customer service is that the *street release* date seems to be *April 1st*.

Haven't seen a single piece of info about them other than a few NAMM demos, most of which are of EVH guitars that _happened_ to be plugged into it at the EVH booth.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## KailM (Apr 20, 2020)

The906 said:


> View attachment 79703


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jun 7, 2020)

Based on someones post/picture on FB it appears that this amp is finally released. Cant wait for demos to start coming out. I'm torn between regular 6l6 50W and this Stealth 50w version.


----------



## Werecow (Jun 8, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> Based on someones post/picture on FB it appears that this amp is finally released. Cant wait for demos to start coming out. I'm torn between regular 6l6 50W and this Stealth 50w version.



Try and play the regular 6L6 before deciding. I have both and view the (100W) Stealth as a different "mood" of the amp, but i'd have the 50W if i could only have one of them. It's got a greater variety of tones.


----------



## Roadsterjosh (Jun 8, 2020)

Having 3 very distinct tones available was one of my driving factors in buying the EL34 50watter for me. I like having a blue channel that doesn't sound like a lesser red channel. It has it's own thing going, and does some sounds extremely well.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jun 8, 2020)

Werecow said:


> Try and play the regular 6L6 before deciding. I have both and view the (100W) Stealth as a different "mood" of the amp, but i'd have the 50W if i could only have one of them. It's got a greater variety of tones.


You think 50w is less beefier at loduer volumes?
to be honest it will be near impossible to try 6l6 50W before deciding.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jun 8, 2020)

Roadsterjosh said:


> Having 3 very distinct tones available was one of my driving factors in buying the EL34 50watter for me. I like having a blue channel that doesn't sound like a lesser red channel. It has it's own thing going, and does some sounds extremely well.


I would buy el34 version just for looks alone  Sadly I dont know anyone who owns it.


----------



## Roadsterjosh (Jun 8, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> I would buy el34 version just for looks alone  Sadly I dont know anyone who owns it.


I read every review, listened to every clip, and debated with myself if I could just take the risk of the EL34. I had never played one, only hearing it in person twice. Luckily I loved the tones I heard with it, I loved it when I saw Toxic Holocaust using one. 
I took the chance and ordered one, and I absolutely love the amp. The maligned blue channel is great, think hard rock tones unboosted, and the red channel is over the top even with the gain 1/4 of the way up. 
The amp covers a lot of territory, and puts a smile on my face every time I play (which is the most important part for me)


----------



## Werecow (Jun 8, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> You think 50w is less beefier at loduer volumes?
> to be honest it will be near impossible to try 6l6 50W before deciding.



It's less beefy at all volumes, but it is the 100W i have. Not that the 50W has any problem at all in that regard. The Stealth is just a bit over the top in a lot of regards.

My main complaint about it is that i find it annoying it hasn't got the 50W blue channel.


----------



## KailM (Jun 8, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> You think 50w is less beefier at loduer volumes?
> to be honest it will be near impossible to try 6l6 50W before deciding.



My 6l6 50 watt has a metric ton of “beef.” Crushing amp, really. I have a 120 watt 6505 to compare it to as well, and everybody knows what they can do.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jun 9, 2020)

Werecow said:


> It's less beefy at all volumes, but it is the 100W i have. Not that the 50W has any problem at all in that regard. The Stealth is just a bit over the top in a lot of regards.
> 
> My main complaint about it is that i find it annoying it hasn't got the 50W blue channel.



Not sure if I understand correctly. Stealth is beefier at all volumes but that is because it is designed to be that way?


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jun 9, 2020)

KailM said:


> My 6l6 50 watt has a metric ton of “beef.” Crushing amp, really. I have a 120 watt 6505 to compare it to as well, and everybody knows what they can do.


I found some your older post when you sad that at home volumes then 5153 can keep up with 6505. But when at really loud volumes then 5153 just can't keep it up. You still believe that to be the case?
But I can live with that since I also own 5150 & 6505+. 5153 will add another flavour for all things metal I hope, not just brutal chugging


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jun 9, 2020)

Roadsterjosh said:


> Having 3 very distinct tones available was one of my driving factors in buying the EL34 50watter for me. I like having a blue channel that doesn't sound like a lesser red channel. It has it's own thing going, and does some sounds extremely well.


I do like that idea. On my ENGLs I have channels that are lesser versions and I never use them for that same reason...they are lesser version


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jun 9, 2020)

Glad to hear so far than Stealth appears to be great  More lower mid thump. And clean channel looks to be clean when gain is less than 25%  (not sure how its on regular 6l6 or el34 50w versions.)


----------



## KailM (Jun 9, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> I found some your older post when you sad that at home volumes then 5153 can keep up with 6505. But when at really loud volumes then 5153 just can't keep it up. You still believe that to be the case?
> But I can live with that since I also own 5150 & 6505+. 5153 will add another flavour for all things metal I hope, not just brutal chugging



I don’t think I’d ever use the term “can’t keep up.” It is loud enough for any situation and keeps plenty of low end all the way there. The bigger heads like my 6505 only have more low end at ridiculous volumes, and even then it only becomes noticeable in terms of low end clarity when tuning fairly low. I don’t actually own a 7 string, but have my 6ers tuned to C#/drop B, C Standard, and D Standard.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 9, 2020)

Roadsterjosh said:


> I read every review, listened to every clip, and debated with myself if I could just take the risk of the EL34. I had never played one, only hearing it in person twice. Luckily I loved the tones I heard with it, I loved it when I saw Toxic Holocaust using one.
> I took the chance and ordered one, and I absolutely love the amp. The maligned blue channel is great, think hard rock tones unboosted, and the red channel is over the top even with the gain 1/4 of the way up.
> The amp covers a lot of territory, and puts a smile on my face every time I play (which is the most important part for me)


Agreed. I don't understand the digs against the EL34's blue channel. It's honestly great and provides an amazingly thick tone. I think most poeple hate it because they're not turning their amps up enough. I know that sounds like a strange and misinformed argument, but I've found the EL34's blue channel is heavily reliant on the channel's volume control to really get a good tone. The volume on mine for the blue channel is dead center between 1 and 2 o clock and it sound amazing. I figure it's because the power tubes are cooking pretty hot at that level. I have the Two Notes Captor and use the attenuator out on it, plus my Pod HD pro in the loop acts as a master volume so I can keep the volume levels reasonable while still being able to cook the tubes. Oddly, in a recording, the blue channel sounds better unboosted. When I kick my TS in, I get that high gain hiss so I leave the TS off when recording and on when just playing.

I haven't heard any demos of the 50w stealth yet and there's honestly nothing on YouTube about it which is disappointing. Almost seems like it's not even out in the wild yet or people just don't find it to be worth looking at. Could be that the exact thing people were asking for, they don't actually want. Won't surprise me if this ends up being discontinued quickly.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jun 9, 2020)

Nicki said:


> Agreed. I don't understand the digs against the EL34's blue channel. It's honestly great and provides an amazingly thick tone. I think most poeple hate it because they're not turning their amps up enough. I know that sounds like a strange and misinformed argument, but I've found the EL34's blue channel is heavily reliant on the channel's volume control to really get a good tone. The volume on mine for the blue channel is dead center between 1 and 2 o clock and it sound amazing. I figure it's because the power tubes are cooking pretty hot at that level. I have the Two Notes Captor and use the attenuator out on it, plus my Pod HD pro in the loop acts as a master volume so I can keep the volume levels reasonable while still being able to cook the tubes. Oddly, in a recording, the blue channel sounds better unboosted. When I kick my TS in, I get that high gain hiss so I leave the TS off when recording and on when just playing.
> 
> I haven't heard any demos of the 50w stealth yet and there's honestly nothing on YouTube about it which is disappointing. Almost seems like it's not even out in the wild yet or people just don't find it to be worth looking at. Could be that the exact thing people were asking for, they don't actually want. Won't surprise me if this ends up being discontinued quickly.


I believe epidemic messed production and release of this amp. I think it will do fairly ok in sells.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 9, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> I believe epidemic messed production and release of this amp. I think it will do fairly ok in sells.


An entirely reasonable and highly probable assumption. However, considering that it looks like the amp is up for sale (not pre-order) and most (if not all) content creators, publications & syndicates are still pumping out content, I see no reason why there could be a lack of information about this amp. Couriers are still shipping, content is still being created and articles still being written. So why is Fender & EVH just sitting on this? They should be putting it out as much as possible. Maybe sales will be slow during the pandemic, but in this case, no news is not good news. It would be much more beneficial to get information circling about this amp and push people to buy it than to do nothing.


----------



## Roadsterjosh (Jun 9, 2020)

Nicki said:


> An entirely reasonable and highly probable assumption. However, considering that it looks like the amp is up for sale (not pre-order) and most (if not all) content creators, publications & syndicates are still pumping out content, I see no reason why there could be a lack of information about this amp. Couriers are still shipping, content is still being created and articles still being written. So why is Fender & EVH just sitting on this? They should be putting it out as much as possible. Maybe sales will be slow during the pandemic, but in this case, no news is not good news. It would be much more beneficial to get information circling about this amp and push people to buy it than to do nothing.


Even the EL34 wasn't beaten to death with content on YT or other sites upon release. There isn't a ton of info even now, there is a lot of parroting the blue channel stuff but not a lot of real info. 
Fender seems quite happy to release these and let there be a bit of a ground swell. The 5150 brand recognition is very good, and enough high profile players are using them that they can avoid flooding every gear reviewer.


----------



## Shask (Jun 9, 2020)

I have only seen one mention of anyone having one (New 50W Stealth) so far, on The Gear Page.


----------



## Werecow (Jun 9, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> Not sure if I understand correctly. Stealth is beefier at all volumes but that is because it is designed to be that way?



Well the Stealth i have is the 100W version. 100W tend to sound beefier anyway due to the power amp. Also the pre amp on it has even more gain and more bass and slightly more lower mids as well, and just a bit nastier in general. So the whole thing is sort of an evolution of the 5153.

I still prefer my 50W, because the blue channel is like a seperate more vintage voiced amp and it's just awesome for stuff like thrash and alternative rock, where as the Stealth 100W the blue channel is voiced a bit more towards how the red channel sounds. The 50W is extremely versatile, where i guess if you just want to solely "bring the brutals" the Stealth would be slightly better.

We don't know what the 50W Stealth is like at the moment, so none of what i said above may apply to it.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jun 9, 2020)

Shask said:


> I have only seen one mention of anyone having one (New 50W Stealth) so far, on The Gear Page.


I’m on FB evh group and at least 2 pearsons have posted pictures. One even short video.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## AxRookie (Jun 9, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


>



Sounds great!


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## AxRookie (Jun 9, 2020)

Again it sounds great!!! I'd love to have one but I don't see me having that kind of money for a long while, but I can still dream...


----------



## Nicki (Jun 10, 2020)

Roadsterjosh said:


> Even the EL34 wasn't beaten to death with content on YT or other sites upon release. There isn't a ton of info even now, there is a lot of parroting the blue channel stuff but not a lot of real info.
> Fender seems quite happy to release these and let there be a bit of a ground swell. The 5150 brand recognition is very good, and enough high profile players are using them that they can avoid flooding every gear reviewer.


Brand recognition alone isn't enough to sell a product. Advertising and marketing is needed to push sales, regardless of the product. Consumers don't buy a product they know nothing about.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 10, 2020)

Sounds fantastic! May need to snag one.


----------



## Roadsterjosh (Jun 10, 2020)

Nicki said:


> Brand recognition alone isn't enough to sell a product. Advertising and marketing is needed to push sales, regardless of the product. Consumers don't buy a product they know nothing about.


While on a base level I absolutely agree. I do think that they'll have a marketing rush as these finally hit vendors, but when they've been backordered and preordered since the announcement the initial sales projections are probably indicative of a strong product market share. 
Evh gear hasn't flooded the market with T&E demos for a lot of their products from what I can find. There are some, but the vast majority of demos seem to be from either retailers or people that have purchased the products already.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 10, 2020)

Roadsterjosh said:


> While on a base level I absolutely agree. I do think that they'll have a marketing rush as these finally hit vendors, but when they've been backordered and preordered since the announcement the initial sales projections are probably indicative of a strong product market share.
> Evh gear hasn't flooded the market with T&E demos for a lot of their products from what I can find. There are some, but the vast majority of demos seem to be from either retailers or people that have purchased the products already.


Fair point, but I think even the knowledgeable gear nerds aren't going to go out and buy it without hearing demos of it. Since they have the 6L6, the EL34 and now the Stealth, the product line becomes blurred, especially since both the OG and Stealth use 6L6s. Being able to compare and contrast the between the three will help consumers gain familiarity with the product and buy one if they're so inclined. That's why I'm saying EVH/Fender need to push these out to "influencers".


----------



## Werecow (Jun 10, 2020)

Nicki said:


> Fair point, but I think even the knowledgeable gear nerds aren't going to go out and buy it without hearing demos of it. Since they have the 6L6, the EL34 and now the Stealth, the product line becomes blurred, especially since both the OG and Stealth use 6L6s. Being able to compare and contrast the between the three will help consumers gain familiarity with the product and buy one if they're so inclined. That's why I'm saying EVH/Fender need to push these out to "influencers".



The trouble is that most "influencers" just make their demo with no real comparison to the other amps, no verbal description of how it differs, and no way for us to know if it's just their recording skills that made the tone or not. They just receive the equipment and push out the recording and say "it's cool" or whatever. That's sort of ok with all new amps, but an evolution like this needs to get to people who are mad enough on 5153 amps to own both, either at the same time or back to back to make a comparison.

I bought my 100w Stealth on the strength of asking someone on this forum very specific questions about the differences in tone, as there just wasn't any info or recordings about that that i was satisfied with at the time (and it had been out quite a while).


----------



## sirbuh (Jun 11, 2020)

Werecow said:


> The trouble is that most "influencers" just make their demo with no real comparison to the other amps, no verbal description of how it differs, and no way for us to know if it's just their recording skills that made the tone or not. They just receive the equipment and push out the recording and say "it's cool" or whatever. That's sort of ok with all new amps, but an evolution like this needs to get to people who are mad enough on 5153 amps to own both, either at the same time or back to back to make a comparison..



Right on - the "hey I just this got this new gear (lets not disclose the source) here are some non calibrated sounds: buy it" script is tiresome. That said the 100w stealth sounds great.


----------



## Meeotch (Jun 11, 2020)

That Metalhead demo sounded pretty good in a mix. The solo clips at the end sounded meh, and pretty fizzy. Couldn't tell if that was a camera mic or what, but I'm sure it sounds way better in person. Glad these things are finally hitting the shelves!


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jun 12, 2020)

Werecow said:


> The trouble is that most "influencers" just make their demo with no real comparison to the other amps, no verbal description of how it differs, and no way for us to know if it's just their recording skills that made the tone or not. They just receive the equipment and push out the recording and say "it's cool" or whatever. That's sort of ok with all new amps, but an evolution like this needs to get to people who are mad enough on 5153 amps to own both, either at the same time or back to back to make a comparison.
> 
> I bought my 100w Stealth on the strength of asking someone on this forum very specific questions about the differences in tone, as there just wasn't any info or recordings about that that i was satisfied with at the time (and it had been out quite a while).


Totaly agree with you here. Dont remember when was the last time that I actually got some quality info (positive and negative included) from "influencer". So much better videos from people who actually bought the thing or are into gear and just want to make videos.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 12, 2020)

Hmmmm I think you can already get that sound on the regular 6l6. The low mid secret sauce of the 50w stealth seems not so apparent compared to the bigger stealth. The regular 6l6 sounds cleaner and crunchier as well, especially on the blue channel.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jun 12, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Hmmmm I think you can already get that sound on the regular 6l6. The low mid secret sauce of the 50w stealth seems not so apparent compared to the bigger stealth. The regular 6l6 sounds cleaner and crunchier as well, especially on the blue channel.


Is blue channel really all that different than red channel on 50w 6l6?


----------



## Werecow (Jun 12, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> Is blue channel really all that different than red channel on 50w 6l6?



On the 50W 6L6 the Blue channel is like a completely different amp. It's an 80's thrash tone monster with a boost, and also great for rock as well. It's got a lot more 80's/vintage feeling mids, but still tight.
The red channel is really modern and very different feeling. I love both and also the difference between the two channels.
The best way i can describe the difference is that i use the blue channel for Metallica - Ride The Lightning. And i use the red channel for the Black Album.

My only disappointment with the 100W Stealth is that the blue channel hasn't got that "thing" for me. They moved it to being closer to the Red channel.


----------



## viifox (Jun 12, 2020)

Werecow said:


> On the 50W 6L6 the Blue channel is like a completely different amp. It's an 80's thrash tone monster with a boost, and also great for rock as well. It's got a lot more 80's/vintage feeling mids, but still tight.
> The red channel is really modern and very different feeling. I love both and also the difference between the two channels.
> The best way i can describe the difference is that i use the blue channel for Metallica - Ride The Lightning. And i use the red channel for the Black Album.
> 
> My only disappointment with the 100W Stealth is that the blue channel hasn't got that "thing" for me. They moved it to being closer to the Red channel.


Yeah, I also prefered the blue channel on the 50w. The red channel on the Stealth is tits though!


----------



## 0rimus (Jun 12, 2020)

Maaaan, I love EVH but the tones of the channels vary so wildly amp to amp.

Wish I could marry the ultra-hyper tight tone of the LBX mkII blue channel with the red channel of the EL34 50w.

Ultimate modern metal djonts to saggy modern recto-ish fury.

Was really hoping that's what the Stealth would do.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jun 12, 2020)

Werecow said:


> On the 50W 6L6 the Blue channel is like a completely different amp. It's an 80's thrash tone monster with a boost, and also great for rock as well. It's got a lot more 80's/vintage feeling mids, but still tight.
> The red channel is really modern and very different feeling. I love both and also the difference between the two channels.
> The best way i can describe the difference is that i use the blue channel for Metallica - Ride The Lightning. And i use the red channel for the Black Album.
> 
> My only disappointment with the 100W Stealth is that the blue channel hasn't got that "thing" for me. They moved it to being closer to the Red channel.


Nice to hear that. What about clean channel...is it always hot or it can be pristine clean? Asking for 50w 6l6


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 12, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> Is blue channel really all that different than red channel on 50w 6l6?


Yes. It is pretty different that people wanted Fractal to separately model the 50w blue channel in the Axe Fx 2.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 15, 2020)

0rimus said:


> Maaaan, I love EVH but the tones of the channels vary so wildly amp to amp.
> 
> Wish I could marry the ultra-hyper tight tone of the LBX mkII blue channel with the red channel of the EL34 50w.
> 
> ...



Preach it! I ended up selling my 6L6 5153 50w, but my favorite tones came from boosting the blue channel and shaping it with various ODs. It gets stupid nasty and definitely retained the old school vibe I prefer over the modern. I ended up replacing it with a KSR Ares because it performed better at what you’re asking for because of the voice switches. Plus, 6550 tubes. I’ll admit I’m not the biggest 5153 fan because it just has a touch of roundedness to the low end and low mids. I far prefer the 5150 aggressive lows and looser feel. Probably why I enjoy the tones from A lot of my favorite bands of late is because they use them over the 5153.

The Stealth is an exception, and I’m super curious how the 50w sounds for old school death metal and hard rock.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 15, 2020)

0rimus said:


> Maaaan, I love EVH but the tones of the channels vary so wildly amp to amp.
> 
> Wish I could marry the ultra-hyper tight tone of the LBX mkII blue channel with the red channel of the EL34 50w.
> 
> ...



Here's a recording I did with my EL34 5050iii 50w. Unboosted blue channel on the left, unboosted red channel on the right. No post EQ on either. Listen to it and tell me the blue channel doesn't sound damn tight.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jun 16, 2020)

Nicki said:


> Here's a recording I did with my EL34 5050iii 50w. Unboosted blue channel on the left, unboosted red channel on the right. No post EQ on either. Listen to it and tell me the blue channel doesn't sound damn tight.


Sounds great. You have any song with just a blue channel?


----------



## 0rimus (Jun 16, 2020)

Nicki said:


> Here's a recording I did with my EL34 5050iii 50w. Unboosted blue channel on the left, unboosted red channel on the right. No post EQ on either. Listen to it and tell me the blue channel doesn't sound damn tight.


Whoa, that's fuckin awesome sounding.

Who's been spreading rumors about the EL34 5153 blue channel being a soggy towel? More importantly why the hell did I believe it lol

That recording is way tighter than my stupid Alice in Chains playing face needs.

Wonder how hard it'd be to rebias it for my beloved 6ca7 power tubes?

That's be all kinds of nasty


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jun 16, 2020)

0rimus said:


> Whoa, that's fuckin awesome sounding.
> 
> Who's been spreading rumors about the EL34 5153 blue channel being a soggy towel? More importantly why the hell did I believe it lol
> 
> ...


I do really really like this sound. I could be wrong but maybe when they say tight they mean like palm mutes, staccato riffs or thrash metal rhythm?

I'm also thinking about el34 version since I have like 4 amps with 6l6 so different amp could be benefitial. And el34 looks way cooler than other versions imo


----------



## Nicki (Jun 16, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> Sounds great. You have any song with just a blue channel?



This dinky little demo I did of playing around with Eurobass and Addictive drums is all blue channel.



0rimus said:


> Whoa, that's fuckin awesome sounding.
> 
> Who's been spreading rumors about the EL34 5153 blue channel being a soggy towel? More importantly why the hell did I believe it lol
> 
> ...



Nearly all of the internet says it, and if you look at some demos of it, like this one, the guy calls the blue channel "unusable". The guy gets garbage tones out of the blue channel because he doesn't know how to dial in an EL34 amp. But read further down about what I think the problem is.





Boris_VTR said:


> I do really really like this sound. I could be wrong but maybe when they say tight they mean like palm mutes, staccato riffs or thrash metal rhythm?
> 
> I'm also thinking about el34 version since I have like 4 amps with 6l6 so different amp could be benefitial. And el34 looks way cooler than other versions imo



EL34s stay bright and open without the boomy low end of a 6L6. I find that too many guitar players just completely disregard the fact that the guitar is a mid-ranged instrument and a big bottom end coming from a guitar amp washes out and crowds the space a bass player should sit in. I prefer the EL34s to 6L6's for that reason. I get my space to sit in, the bass gets theirs and I get killer tones from my EL34 5150iii. I highly recommend it if you're thinking about picking one up. I also spent a couple of hours a day for a solid week to dial the amp in exactly where I wanted it.

What I notice in just about all of the video demos of the EL34 is that the volume knobs aren't even put up half way. That's the problem. In an EL34 amp, power amp coloration plays a huge role in tone shaping. I run mine between the 1 and 2 o'clock position on the blue channel to get the tubes hot enough to just start colouring the sound and that's the kind of tones I get out of it. Does it make it loud? Yes, but I use the attenuation in my Two Notes Captor to tame it and the Master volume on my Pod HD Pro in the loop to tame volume even further but the tones generally remain the same. Regardless, you need the power amp to run hot in an EL34 amp. Anyone that says the EL34 version is the worst one or calls the blue channel of one "unusable" is just an idiot who doesn't know how to use an EL34 amp. If EL34s aren't your thing, that's fine. Just don't go calling them inferior to 6L6s because they're not. They're just different and require a different kind of method to tone shaping. You can't dial in an EL34 amp the same way you would as a 6L6, the two behave very differently in terms of how the EQ interacts with the power amp. The more power you give to the EL34s, the better the amp sounds overall.

For reference in the recording of "Claws", on the blue channel:

Gain between 1 and 2 o'clock
Low @ 11 o'clock
Mid @ 12 o'clock
High @ 1 o'clock
Volume between 1 and 2 o'clock


----------



## Shask (Jun 16, 2020)

I remember I checked out the EL34 model in the store several months back. It sounded fine to me.  I was able to play metal stuff on the Blue channel. It was probably no sloppier than playing Carcass or something, lol. I did end up buying the 6L6 model instead, but that is because I normally prefer 6L6s, and I have less issues with 6L6s.


----------



## Estilo (Jun 17, 2020)

Nicki said:


> What I notice in just about all of the video demos of the EL34 is that the volume knobs aren't even put up half way. That's the problem. In an EL34 amp, power amp coloration plays a huge role in tone shaping. I run mine between the 1 and 2 o'clock position on the blue channel to get the tubes hot enough to just start colouring the sound and that's the kind of tones I get out of it. Does it make it loud? Yes, but I use the attenuation in my Two Notes Captor to tame it and the Master volume on my Pod HD Pro in the loop to tame volume even further but the tones generally remain the same. Regardless, you need the power amp to run hot in an EL34 amp.



If you run a volume control in the loop, aren't you basically taming the signal that goes into the power section, i.e. not running it all that hot ultimately?


----------



## laxu (Jun 17, 2020)

Nicki said:


> What I notice in just about all of the video demos of the EL34 is that the volume knobs aren't even put up half way. That's the problem. In an EL34 amp, power amp coloration plays a huge role in tone shaping. I run mine between the 1 and 2 o'clock position on the blue channel to get the tubes hot enough to just start colouring the sound and that's the kind of tones I get out of it. Does it make it loud? Yes, but I use the attenuation in my Two Notes Captor to tame it and the Master volume on my Pod HD Pro in the loop to tame volume even further but the tones generally remain the same. Regardless, you need the power amp to run hot in an EL34 amp. Anyone that says the EL34 version is the worst one or calls the blue channel of one "unusable" is just an idiot who doesn't know how to use an EL34 amp. If EL34s aren't your thing, that's fine. Just don't go calling them inferior to 6L6s because they're not. They're just different and require a different kind of method to tone shaping. You can't dial in an EL34 amp the same way you would as a 6L6, the two behave very differently in terms of how the EQ interacts with the power amp. The more power you give to the EL34s, the better the amp sounds overall.



You are not "running the poweramp hot". You have already used the Pod HD Pro effectively as a second master volume so the results you get would be mostly similar to just turning the amp's MV down. If it does not have a good range of control then a second master volume can help but you are definitely not getting any powertube distortion this way.

Most amps get to max clean headroom at about 4 or 5 out of 10 on their MV. If you then turn that to 6-7 or 1-2 o'clock AND then use another master volume to turn it down, you are just back in the clean headroom area. You may like the tone better that way but for a high gain amp, getting powertube distortion is not necessarily even a desirable trait. Actual volume matters more.


----------



## Estilo (Jun 17, 2020)

laxu said:


> You are not "running the poweramp hot". You have already used the Pod HD Pro effectively as a second master volume so the results you get would be mostly similar to just turning the amp's MV down. If it does not have a good range of control then a second master volume can help but you are definitely not getting any powertube distortion this way.
> 
> Most amps get to max clean headroom at about 4 or 5 out of 10 on their MV. If you then turn that to 6-7 or 1-2 o'clock AND then use another master volume to turn it down, you are just back in the clean headroom area. You may like the tone better that way but for a high gain amp, getting powertube distortion is not necessarily even a desirable trait. Actual volume matters more.



The 5150iii has no master volume though. But I concur with his Pod HD in the effects loop effectively functioning as a MV.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 17, 2020)

Estilo said:


> If you run a volume control in the loop, aren't you basically taming the signal that goes into the power section, i.e. not running it all that hot ultimately?





laxu said:


> You are not "running the poweramp hot". You have already used the Pod HD Pro effectively as a second master volume so the results you get would be mostly similar to just turning the amp's MV down. If it does not have a good range of control then a second master volume can help but you are definitely not getting any powertube distortion this way.
> 
> Most amps get to max clean headroom at about 4 or 5 out of 10 on their MV. If you then turn that to 6-7 or 1-2 o'clock AND then use another master volume to turn it down, you are just back in the clean headroom area. You may like the tone better that way but for a high gain amp, getting powertube distortion is not necessarily even a desirable trait. Actual volume matters more.





Estilo said:


> The 5150iii has no master volume though. But I concur with his Pod HD in the effects loop effectively functioning as a MV.



I agree with all of you. However, I failed to mention one key detail. The master volume on the Pod goes to to max when recording, so the full signal from the amp is going to power amp, therefore, I do run the poweramp a little hotter in recordings. When I'm just playing through the amp to noodle around, I do turn the MV on the Pod down.

@laxu A combination of pre-amp and power amp distortion is my personal preference. I find it adds a certain bit of bark to the tone that I like.


----------



## yiti (Jun 17, 2020)

laxu said:


> You are not "running the poweramp hot". You have already used the Pod HD Pro effectively as a second master volume so the results you get would be mostly similar to just turning the amp's MV down. If it does not have a good range of control then a second master volume can help but you are definitely not getting any powertube distortion this way.
> 
> Most amps get to max clean headroom at about 4 or 5 out of 10 on their MV. If you then turn that to 6-7 or 1-2 o'clock AND then use another master volume to turn it down, you are just back in the clean headroom area. You may like the tone better that way but for a high gain amp, getting powertube distortion is not necessarily even a desirable trait. Actual volume matters more.



Would using an attenuator like the Boss Tube Amp Expander work better? I'm considering one of the TAEs to use with an incoming 5150iii 6L6S head but want to make sure it will do more than what I can do by adjusting the loop volume with an eq pedal.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 17, 2020)

yiti said:


> Would using an attenuator like the Boss Tube Amp Expander work better? I'm considering one of the TAEs to use with an incoming 5150iii 6L6S head but want to make sure it will do more than what I can do by adjusting the loop volume with an eq pedal.


The Tube Amp Expander doesn't hook in to the FX loop. It's a load box, meaning you run the speaker out from the amp into the TAE, then run your cabinet from the TAE. All of the features of the TAE will affect the signal coming out of your amp, before it goes to the speaker cab. What specifically are you trying to do? Though it will definitely do more than an EQ pedal because it has its own built in FX loop and built in effects like reverb, speaker cab emulation and so on.


----------



## yiti (Jun 17, 2020)

Nicki said:


> The Tube Amp Expander doesn't hook in to the FX loop. It's a load box, meaning you run the speaker out from the amp into the TAE, then run your cabinet from the TAE. All of the features of the TAE will affect the signal coming out of your amp, before it goes to the speaker cab. What specifically are you trying to do? Though it will definitely do more than an EQ pedal because it has its own built in FX loop and built in effects like reverb, speaker cab emulation and so on.



I'm trying to get the amp to it's 'sweet spot' at the lowest volume possible.


----------



## Mike_R (Jun 17, 2020)

yiti said:


> I'm trying to get the amp to it's 'sweet spot' at the lowest volume possible.



Both of my 5153s hit the "sweet spot" at almost no volume and maintain it up to crazy volumes. That isn't to say it doesn't sound "better" louder, as most people find louder sounds to be "better", but you can access the gain and functionality of the EQ and get full sounds at very low volumes. My OG 5150 sounds muffled until you hit a certain volume. Also, at lower volumes you won't be able to fully explore the characteristics of the cabinet, but a TAE, Captor, or other attenuator won't change that.

I think a big part of the 100w 5153 Stealth or 50 watt models (regular or Stealth) is the resonance knobs. The original 100w didn't have a resonance control, the 100w Stealth has a knob for each channel, and the 50w models have a shared knob. That is a big part of why these can sound so great at low volumes, I think. I add quite a bit of resonance in for low volume playing that would be "boomy" on a cranked amp/cab, but you can just dial it back when you have a chance to open the volume up.

I only use attenuation in the loop to make the knobs less sensitive- without a master volume control, these amps can be a bit jumpy on the blue and red channels. An EQ knocking down the level or volume pedal in the loop is equally effective, I don't feel that using an attenuator makes it sound "better" at all. The power amps are really clean, you can get just about everything from the preamp. My original 5150 benefits from the attenuator immensely, so attenuators have their place, but I don't think it is necessary on the 5153s unless you need a loadbox to record silently (and on the 50 watts there is a workaround to record silently without a loadbox).


----------



## sirbuh (Jun 17, 2020)

Nicki said:


> EL34s stay bright and open without the boomy low end of a 6L6. I find that too many guitar players just completely disregard the fact that the guitar is a mid-ranged instrument and a big bottom end coming from a guitar amp washes out and crowds the space a bass player should sit in.



Spot on really didnt appreciate this point till I was (name drop time) talking to Dave Davidson about Morbid Angel. 
What sounds good while solo jamming at home doesn't map onto the band space all that well due to frequency competition etc.


----------



## yiti (Jun 17, 2020)

Mike_R said:


> Both of my 5153s hit the "sweet spot" at almost no volume and maintain it up to crazy volumes. That isn't to say it doesn't sound "better" louder, as most people find louder sounds to be "better", but you can access the gain and functionality of the EQ and get full sounds at very low volumes. My OG 5150 sounds muffled until you hit a certain volume. Also, at lower volumes you won't be able to fully explore the characteristics of the cabinet, but a TAE, Captor, or other attenuator won't change that.
> 
> I think a big part of the 100w 5153 Stealth or 50 watt models (regular or Stealth) is the resonance knobs. The original 100w didn't have a resonance control, the 100w Stealth has a knob for each channel, and the 50w models have a shared knob. That is a big part of why these can sound so great at low volumes, I think. I add quite a bit of resonance in for low volume playing that would be "boomy" on a cranked amp/cab, but you can just dial it back when you have a chance to open the volume up.
> 
> I only use attenuation in the loop to make the knobs less sensitive- without a master volume control, these amps can be a bit jumpy on the blue and red channels. An EQ knocking down the level or volume pedal in the loop is equally effective, I don't feel that using an attenuator makes it sound "better" at all. The power amps are really clean, you can get just about everything from the preamp. My original 5150 benefits from the attenuator immensely, so attenuators have their place, but I don't think it is necessary on the 5153s unless you need a loadbox to record silently (and on the 50 watts there is a workaround to record silently without a loadbox).



Thanks Mike R. That is super helpful. What is the workaround to record silently on the 50 watts without a load box?


----------



## Mike_R (Jun 17, 2020)

yiti said:


> Thanks Mike R. That is super helpful. What is the workaround to record silently on the 50 watts without a load box?



The manual should explain it, but my understanding is that plugging headphones into the headphone out on the 50w head mutes the speaker output, and then you can use the preamp out to feed a dry signal into your interface with no sound coming out of the cab. I always used the Captor since I had one available. Once you have the preamp out, you would just apply either power amp emulation and an IR recorded with a neutral power amp, or you could use an IR recorded with a guitar amp that would include power amp coloration. 

The headphone out doesn't sound great, it is the preamp with some sort of analog cab simulation, but you can simultaneously use the preamp out and get a good tone for recording.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 17, 2020)

yiti said:


> I'm trying to get the amp to it's 'sweet spot' at the lowest volume possible.


I think you're misunderstanding the point of an attenuator like the TAE.

The purpose of a device like the TAE is to be able to run the amp at its sweet spot into a recording rig, or when you have something like an old Marshall head that only sounds good when the power amp is running white-hot. So will you be able to run your 5150iii at higher internal signal volumes? Yes. However you'll lose much of the benefit to doing so when you turn the volume down with the TAE since you're losing anything the power amp from a modern amp has to offer. You'll also lose any benefit you get from speaker movement. Modern amps get nearly all of their character from the pre-amp so the sound is going to stay consistent throughout the entire range of volume. You can definitely balance pre-amp and power amp distortion to colour your sound, but you're really only going to be able to benefit from it when recording as no sane person will run those volumes for home usage.

I'll also mention that running a 5150iii at the levels required to get the power amp to start affecting the tone is not going to open up a whole new range of tonal possibilities since the power amp stays relatively clean until the point where I have it set (which is mentioned earlier) and even then, the effect is so subtle (and not to mention subjective) that if you don't know what you're listening for, it becomes an exercise in futility. Took me a long time to understand what to listen for.

If you want more power amp sound in your tone at lower volumes, the solution is not an attenuator. It's a lower wattage amp.


----------



## yiti (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks Nicki. That is very helpful as well. As I'll also be recording with this amp, there may still be benefit to something like the TAE rather than just trying to run the power amp hotter. The built in reverb may be a plus too.


----------



## yiti (Jun 17, 2020)

Something like the Tube Amp Expander might also be useful as a type of governor so that the amp doesn't accidentally get crazy loud in a home environment. That may sound like an unusual use but the dogs in my house will jump out of their skin if a knob turn on the amp results in accidental extreme volume.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 17, 2020)

yiti said:


> Thanks Nicki. That is very helpful as well. As I'll also be recording with this amp, there may still be benefit to something like the TAE rather than just trying to run the power amp hotter. The built in reverb may be a plus too.
> 
> Something like the Tube Amp Expander might also be useful as a type of governor so that the amp doesn't accidentally get crazy loud in a home environment. That may sound like an unusual use but the dogs in my house will jump out of their skin if a knob turn on the amp results in accidental extreme volume.



I don't really see a point in using the on board FX if you're going to be using it to record when you could use plugins in a DAW that would be more versatile. If you want a good piece of hardware that has a fixed attenuation and DI, the Two Notes Torpedo Captor is a solid choice. I use mine daily.

Yes, an attenuator will prevent loud volume spikes, but really, so would a master volume. The JHS Little Black Box is insanely cheap.

Buying a JHS Little Black Box and Two Notes Torpedo Captor would cost less than half of what you would pay for a Tube Amp Expander. If you don't need all of the features of the TAE to do what you intend to, then I would get the other two (and I did).

Whatever you decide, just make sure your purchase is informed.


----------



## yiti (Jun 17, 2020)

Nicki said:


> I don't really see a point in using the on board FX if you're going to be using it to record when you could use plugins in a DAW that would be more versatile. If you want a good piece of hardware that has a fixed attenuation and DI, the Two Notes Torpedo Captor is a solid choice. I use mine daily.
> 
> Yes, an attenuator will prevent loud volume spikes, but really, so would a master volume. The JHS Little Black Box is insanely cheap.
> 
> ...



Thanks Nicki. The point in using the on board fx would be literally to use the onboard delay and reverb sometimes while playing. I've chosen to go with a tube amp and want to record it direct but I want to monitor it live through a cab, not pre or post fader in a daw. The Two Notes Torpedo Captor looks great but I'd much prefer continuous attenuation over a fixed -20db. I can get that from an EQ pedal or as you say the JHS LBB.


----------



## Boofchuck (Jun 17, 2020)

Mike_R said:


> The manual should explain it, but my understanding is that plugging headphones into the headphone out on the 50w head mutes the speaker output, and then you can use the preamp out to feed a dry signal into your interface with no sound coming out of the cab. I always used the Captor since I had one available. Once you have the preamp out, you would just apply either power amp emulation and an IR recorded with a neutral power amp, or you could use an IR recorded with a guitar amp that would include power amp coloration.
> 
> The headphone out doesn't sound great, it is the preamp with some sort of analog cab simulation, but you can simultaneously use the preamp out and get a good tone for recording.


I can verify this is all correct. I used the pre-amp out method to record a cover of Fear Inoculum on my Youtube channel and was very satisfied with how it turned out.


----------



## Boofchuck (Jun 17, 2020)

Nevermind, I'm full of crap. I recorded the head into a load box for the cover. But the preamp out method is still totally doable.


----------



## laxu (Jun 18, 2020)

yiti said:


> I'm trying to get the amp to it's 'sweet spot' at the lowest volume possible.



The "sweet spot" really is heavily dependent on volume. You can set an amp to whatever you think sounds best at loud volume and then attenuate it and it will be a different sound. Once the volume goes too low even the best amp through the best attenuator will sound very mediocre.

To me a modern tube amp with a good master volume (which of course depends on the whole circuit implementation as well as how the controls behave) does not need an attenuator.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 18, 2020)

laxu said:


> The "sweet spot" really is heavily dependent on volume. You can set an amp to whatever you think sounds best at loud volume and then attenuate it and it will be a different sound. Once the volume goes too low even the best amp through the best attenuator will sound very mediocre.
> 
> To me a modern tube amp with a good master volume (which of course depends on the whole circuit implementation as well as how the controls behave) does not need an attenuator.


Yep.

Though, TBH I don't know why EVH/Fender haven't updated the 5150iii circuit to include a built in attentuator or power soak considering that more and more manufacturers are doing it. Orange, Mesa/Boogie, Boss, H&K, probably more that I'm missing, have all done it in one form or another. The technology is widely available and cheap enough to produce. It boggles my mind that Fender hasn't even included it on the Bassbreaker considering how modern that amp is.


----------



## laxu (Jun 18, 2020)

Nicki said:


> Yep.
> 
> Though, TBH I don't know why EVH/Fender haven't updated the 5150iii circuit to include a built in attentuator or power soak considering that more and more manufacturers are doing it. Orange, Mesa/Boogie, Boss, H&K, probably more that I'm missing, have all done it in one form or another. The technology is widely available and cheap enough to produce. It boggles my mind that Fender hasn't even included it on the Bassbreaker considering how modern that amp is.



A good reactive attenuator is not cheap to add. Suhr themselves have said that sourcing parts for a good reactive attenuator is not cheap.

Instead most opt for power scaling circuits which usually does very little for volume.

The solution is not adding attenuators but adding better tapers to master volume controls or the right PPIMV circuit (but even those are more expensive and may require some special parts like a PEC pot). It's completely insane that half of the knob on most amps is for adjusting the amount of powertube distortion and the actual volume increase is not so big in that region.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 18, 2020)

laxu said:


> It's completely insane that half of the knob on most amps is for adjusting the amount of powertube distortion and the actual volume increase is not so big in that region.


The MT15 comes to mind lol. Good god that amp's master volume is terrible.


----------



## rexbinary (Aug 23, 2020)

Nevermind


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 23, 2020)

rexbinary said:


> Right at 30:00 Matt plays a recording he just made of a 5150 and then of the 50w stealth. The stealth sounds like it has a lot more mids than the peavey.




For the record, that's a 100W stealth.


----------



## rexbinary (Aug 23, 2020)

Ah my bad. I'm going to edit my post. Thanks man.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 23, 2020)

rexbinary said:


> Ah my bad. I'm going to edit my post. Thanks man.



Oddly you're not the only one that mistake. Saw someone else shared the video saying the same thing.


----------



## Backsnack (Aug 23, 2020)

gunch said:


> God 5153s are getting more confusing than OG Peavey models


Agreed. I’ve finally read through most of this thread and I’ve come to the conclusion ....that I’m still going to buy an Amp1 Iridium instead.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 22, 2020)

That a good used price?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 23, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> That a good used price?
> 
> View attachment 86341



Honestly with the high demand and low supply...it’s not surprising.


----------

